# Wanting something else besides MIUI



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm getting tired of MIUI and I want to try something else now.

I am currently running MIUI 1.10.21 which I believe is the most stable, and that's why I have been with it for so long. I am also still running on .602 and have not been aable to update to .605 due to fear of boot looping my phone.

If you're wondering why I'm scared of bootlooping it's because my phone for some frickin reason does not want to sbf. (I have asked this forum numerous times for help, and yes I know how to do it.)

If MIUI 1.10.21 is considered as the MOST stable rom then I have no intentions of straying from it. However, it does get kind of boring.

There are certain things I need in flashing and I'd like you guys tobhelp me decide on what I should do!

First priority is to be able to come back to miui 1.10.21 without the need of sbf in case I am not satisfied.

I'm not running any mods or scripts and could care less about battery life. I'm looking for the most efficient and fastest rom available with everything as stable as it can be. (Possibly as stable or more than miui 1.10.21) I've read every rom thread and nothing really excites me.

Help me to make a decision!


----------



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

Get EncounterICS. i was in the same position as you. i was siiick of miui. EncounterICS is soooo much better IMO. Yea there's a couple of things that dont work, but its honestly a lot nicer in terms of looks and speed and battery life. Its worth a shot. In the OP of the EnoucnterICS thread is an installation video that I made to show you how to do it. its absolutely amazing.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes go with encounterICS. You will not be disappointed. Unless you use your camera

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I do use my camera from time to time but for how long do you think we may be without a working camera?

Does mms still work?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

djxsilence said:


> Get EncounterICS. i was in the same position as you. i was siiick of miui. EncounterICS is soooo much better IMO. Yea there's a couple of things that dont work, but its honestly a lot nicer in terms of looks and speed and battery life. Its worth a shot. In the OP of the EnoucnterICS thread is an installation video that I made to show you how to do it. its absolutely amazing.


Define "sooooooo much better" . Not knocking it, FE, or you, but don't you think that's overwhelmingly subjective? What, to you, makes it that much better?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Again, I have used encounterICS, but honestly found miui to still be faster, more customizeable, better battery, and substantially more stable in terms of both hardware and software (at least for now)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

I used MIUI for a while, and then I went to RubiX, and now I'm on EncounterICS. I did like the customization options in MIUI, but idk, i just felt like it wasn't for me and I wasn't completely satisfied with it. After being on this ICS rom, I'm *mostly* happy with it. The only things to make it better are the obvious bugs it's having. 1 being that the camera isn't working right now, and from what I've read, the driver has to be built from scratch, aka it could take a while. and the 2nd is that the 3G to WiFi handoff is messed up right now (have to reboot if you want to go from 3G to WiFi, and vise versa), but I think that's being worked on and may be fixed in the 3rd beta build that will be released soon. I know you said you didn't really care about battery life, but I don't think I've been on any other ROM on the gingerbread kernel that's had this great of battery life for me.

P.S. I kinda dig the on-screen buttons mod for the ICS rom, makes my friends at work jealous









Hopefully this helps you in making a decision!


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

zsld0423 said:


> I used MIUI for a while, and then I went to RubiX, and now I'm on EncounterICS. I did like the customization options in MIUI, but idk, i just felt like it wasn't for me and I wasn't completely satisfied with it. After being on this ICS rom, I'm *mostly* happy with it. The only things to make it better are the obvious bugs it's having. 1 being that the camera isn't working right now, and from what I've read, the driver has to be built from scratch, aka it could take a while. and the 2nd is that the 3G to WiFi handoff is messed up right now (have to reboot if you want to go from 3G to WiFi, and vise versa), but I think that's being worked on and may be fixed in the 3rd beta build that will be released soon. I know you said you didn't really care about battery life, but I don't think I've been on any other ROM on the gingerbread kernel that's had this great of battery life for me.
> 
> P.S. I kinda dig the on-screen buttons mod for the ICS rom, makes my friends at work jealous
> 
> ...


Encounter ICS is moving to MIUI 4, so if you don't like miui, you're SOL.

But, for the life of me, I DON'T UNDERSTAND why anyone would not like the MIUI base, 2nd init so it's customized, with much better battery life then CM at the moment.
Change your launcher if you don't like the home screen


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Encounter ICS is moving to MIUI 4, so if you don't like miui, you're SOL.
> 
> But, for the life of me, I DON'T UNDERSTAND why anyone would not like the MIUI base, 2nd init so it's customized, with much better battery life then CM at the moment.
> Change your launcher if you don't like the home screen


for me, it was always sluggish and multiple apps would slow down to a crawl (downloaded them straight from market, no restoring at all) and even with hardly anything going on my battery would drain almost as quick as on CM.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think it was the fact that I didn't like MIUI. it's was more like I've been running MIUI since it first came out and didn't really care about nothing else because I loved it so much.

I needed to take a breath of fresh air and since everyone was recommending encounter I wen along with it!

It is buggy, and we all know that, but I like how refreshing it seems. I was torn between flashing this or just adding PB2.2 onto my MIUI. Since I had a really bad experience with other scripts (I lost 3g and wifi) I'm too scared to mess around with it unless someone holds my hand through it. No ****

But this is nice and I love the UI. Its great!

I probably won't stick to it longer than a week since I do need the camera for work sometimes,but I am grateful for everyone giving me their opinions on the rom. Thanks guys!


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

Kinda surprised OP is having sbf issues, there have been times where I sbfed my dx 3 times in a day, then again the following day and so on. Even when I had less than 50% battery I had no issues; well maybe a burning CPU haha

Can u describe completely describe the process in which you are going about sbfing your phone? Please include your computer setup and which version of rsdlite you're using.

Have u tried firing up a virtual machine and sbf through Linux?


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

When it comes to SBF'ing, if you are already on the Gingerbread kernel with the newest radio, I would highly recommend the Linux Flash CD, it's always gone completely right for me on the 1st try, whereas using RSDlite on Winblows 7 would sometimes error out and i'd have to re-do it 3 or 4 times


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> Yes go with encounterICS. You will not be disappointed. Unless you use your camera
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


...and unless you use MMS, don't need fully working SD card mounting via USB, don't mind FC Google Talk, half working Wifi and other misc. issues.

Just sayin...

EncounterICS isn't quite ready to be a daily driver but if all those issues can get fixed then it will get more notice from people I think. MIUI using the ICS framework has similar issues as well (at least I had them) so I switched back go CM4GB v11/05.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Well just for fun and to put in my two cents







I would have to say you need to try Liberty3 v2.0 Although it is not aosp, it is fast and I will always vouch for Jrummy's work and of course everyone else like kejar and adamthecashew haha! These guys have put together a solid rom with little to no issues. It is very fast and very stable. I have had no issues at all on this rom.

I see you like miui so I also would like to make some suggestions as how to customize Liberty and make it very nice looking and more customizable. This link:http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/bignadad-droid-x-themes/10254-theme-bigdx-ics-liberty3-droidx-v2-0-get-your-taste-ics-early.html gives you an awesome ICS theme for Liberty that I really enjoy and haven't found better. As well I would suggest for speed and customizability to use Go launcher ex! This new home app is amazing and does not slow down your phone. Go launcher EX is very customizable and I think you would enjoy all the fun features.

Last but not least is the new app from MIUI themselves called MiLocker. This app replaces the lock screen to give you MIUI lockscreens that everyone loves aout MIUI. Although the lockscreens for liberty are amazing as well, some people may prefer more of an option and MiLocker has all the MIUI has. It isn't buggy and works great.









Well I hope you give Liberty a chance and if you do not like it, I would suggest before going to the rom to make a nandroid of your current rom so it does not become an inconvenince. Hope I helped???


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> Well just for fun and to put in my two cents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday's rom, ICS is where you want to be, the framework, not the theme


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

I was on miui 1.10.21. Loved the customization options. Prior to that, I was on CM7.

For me, MIUI was overall a very stable rom; on very, very limited occasion, it would freeze, or freeze and reboot. I kinda got tired of it, and wanted to get back a blur camera, 720p video, and hdmi functionality.

To that end, I tried Vortex (which I thought was an awesome rom), and now I am sticking to Liberty3 and flashed the froyo cam. Super smooth, no bugs save for issues with the battery percentage (which JRummy said will be addressed in the next update). Also, excellent battery life. I am going on 13 hours and 31 minutes with 44% battery left....with moderate usage....


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Encounter ICS is moving to MIUI 4, so if you don't like miui, you're SOL.


EncounterMIUI is built on top of EncounterICS. EncounterICS is going to continue in development. Please don't spread stuff like that.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Yesterday's rom, ICS is where you want to be, the framework, not the theme


Sure ICS is amazing but terribly unstable, missing a lot of necessary items, and a work in progress. Once it is complete which it may never fully be for the droid X then yes I would ultimately suggest it. I wouldn't doubt that Jrummy16 isn't already working on it for Liberty! I was simply suggesting that Liberty is on top of it's game. For now it beats any ICS rom for DroidX and is the most stable rom I have used. According to nars, the person who started the thread, He is looking for stable, fast, and no need to sbf. So I gave him a usable solution. No liberty is not as fast as EncounterICS and I think EncounterICS is the future of DroidX. Cm9 to be more precise is the base almost all roms will be using. Until then Liberty is where you want to be for a stable and all around good rom. Incuding awesome battery life with speed. I have gone over 2 days without a charge. He wasn't looking for battery life but that was just a bonus.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

kcirradx said:


> I was on miui 1.10.21. Loved the customization options. Prior to that, I was on CM7.
> 
> For me, MIUI was overall a very stable rom; on very, very limited occasion, it would freeze, or freeze and reboot. I kinda got tired of it, and wanted to get back a blur camera, 720p video, and hdmi functionality.
> 
> To that end, I tried Vortex (which I thought was an awesome rom), and now I am sticking to Liberty3 and flashed the froyo cam. Super smooth, no bugs save for issues with the battery percentage (which JRummy said will be addressed in the next update). Also, excellent battery life. I am going on 13 hours and 31 minutes with 44% battery left....with moderate usage....


Thank you for vouching on liberty as did I







Great rom, very smooth, and great battery life. Gotta love a rom with little to no bugs. I believe the only bug is the battery percentage jump from 55 to 49. Not a real deal breaker.

Edit: by the way, have you noticed the MiLocker app in the market. If you like the MIUI lockscreens then this app will let you use them on any rom. It works very well with no bugs.


----------

